# Sonic Riders launcher trouble



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

Whenever I try to run Sonic Riders I get a message saying it must be run from the launcher - even if I run it from the launcher. In other words, the game installs fine, but refuses to run. Why, and what can I do about it? I have Windows XP SP2, and my system exceeds the recommended system spec.


----------

